# Men, have you ever wept openly?



## m00nman (Nov 29, 2014)

I know the title sounds touchy-feely, but it's a simple question. Have you ever found yourself in a situation where you found yourself powerless and you knew that anything else you tried in that moment could not help the situation? If you didn't cry, then what did you do instead? Bottle it up inside until you could hide and cry alone? Did you have to kick or punch something like they do in movies? 

I ask this as a man who was raised by a single mother with no father figure so I was never really taught how to be a man before I was old enough to be one. Sure, I went on to join the military and was told that I *was* a man after going through basic training but 48 years walking this earth has shown me otherwise. 

I'll put up first with two occasions outside of funerals. I feel completely justified with my feelings in each: 
1: when my wife was rushed to the ICU after the birth of our first son due to complications. My in-laws were there and kept me from crumpling to the floor. 
2: when my oldest son was in the hospital for over two weeks. I cried in front of a psychiatrist and into my pillow after turning out the lights for several nights. 

I HATE hospitals because they make me cry. 0


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

The only time I recall weeping openly was in a hospital, too.

Three years ago my then two-year old grandson was bitten by a coral snake he tried to pick up in our back yard. My wife and I rushed him to the hospital, and I was keeping it together pretty well, until I saw someone I knew in the waiting room. She asked me what was going on and BOOM, the bottom fell out.

It took three vials of anti-venom, but he recovered quickly and is fine now.


----------



## Dannip (Jun 13, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Since being a teenager I don't recall openly weeping. I don't think that makes me more or less of a man...it's just me. 

I've had a few tears well up in front of my ex wife and a therapist over our divorce. But I'm not much of a person to show sadness in front of people. Sometimes when feeling melancholy or need to sort out sensitive feelings I do it in private. 

I don't think less of a woman or man who cries in public over a sensitive or traumatic event. However, I admittedly have a distaste for hysterical lugubrious displays.


----------



## vauxhall101 (Jul 23, 2017)

Strangely, I didn't cry when my mother died, even though she was still very young (late 40s), didn't cry when I found her body, didn't cry at her funeral, never cried about it since. 

I did once cry because I realised I had upset my wife, but that was not really "weeping", it was just damp eyes and struggling to keep a grip. 

Also, once after a bittersweet parting from a girl, but that wasn't "openly", it happened after I had got home and was alone, and it kinda took me by surprise. 

That's it, I think, for my entire adult life.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I cried when they put Marley to sleep. Cried like a three year old girl.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I cried when I said goodby to a relative who was dying of cancer. Not in front of him, but when I left the room. And again when I heard that his last words were something to comfort his wife of many years. 

I cried when I visited my mother in the nursing home as alzheimers gradually destroyed her mind. I remember her desperately wanting to say something, but no longer being able to find any words. 

I cried when I took my cat to be put down. She was dying of cancer, so it was the right thing to do, but having them kill her in front of me was hard.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I have never cried in my life.Not even as a baby,according to my parents and older brother.
I have a four month old daughter who hasn't cried since we brought her home from the hospital at two days old.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

GTdad said:


> The only time I recall weeping openly was in a hospital, too.
> 
> Three years ago my then two-year old grandson was bitten by a coral snake he tried to pick up in our back yard. My wife and I rushed him to the hospital, and I was keeping it together pretty well, until I saw someone I knew in the waiting room. She asked me what was going on and BOOM, the bottom fell out.
> 
> It took three vials of anti-venom, but he recovered quickly and is fine now.


*Praise God, GT!

I wept profusely in private after being informed of both of my impending divorces! I was far more upset about thinking why God would be letting me suffer much rather than my wive's active and willing embrace of the cheating itself!

And I'm an absolute pushover at tearjerker movies, but if you ever want to send me totally over the edge, just let me see the finale of the 1992 Steve Martin-Debra Winger flick, Leap of Faith! 

And you can also add the grand finale of Les Miserables to that list!*


----------



## KevinZX (Jul 1, 2017)

Please cry, it is a way of getting out your auto response to traumatic events, it would be unnatural to keep it in, i have cried a few times lately, i feel fine about it, i am british and we aren't supposed to cry, bull****, it makes me feel a whole let better.

Love and Peace always

KevinZX


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm odd in that I do not cry when loved ones die. They are in a better place and I rejoice for them, and I know I'm going to see them again one day.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

In church.
At weddings.
At some movie shows that I get wrapped up in.

I have no control over this.

My best male friend has the same condition.

My emotions run deep.

From anger to rage.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

I've cried openly more than once and it seems more so the older I get. The last time,I believe,was when I was holding my mother's hand as she passed. My thoughts then were that we don't get enough time.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

SunCMars said:


> In church.
> 
> At weddings.
> 
> ...


Church, weddings, movies? 

😲

I remember losing a match in college and ran to the locker room and kicked the ever living crap out of a trash can sitting so smugly behind the door. I might have had a tear or maybe it was just sweat. Then I jotted down the words to _Breaking Stuff _ which Limp Bizkit ripped off and recorded.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Not during the funerals, but a good bit of time later. When things settled. When I had enough time to think about them... My eyes well up still. My granddad, my dad, my uncle, my friends. No shame, I miss them. Men cry. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Tears are simply an expression of letting go... I've come to believe you will lose your path to the heart without them.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Never. I'm not sure that's a good thing but .......


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Rarely. The last time I truely broke down in tears and felt powerless was the day I found out my x wife was cheating on me and hence our marriage was over. Haven't since then and That was 7 years ago. Only time I ever remember feeling truely heartbroken


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Haiku said:


> Since being a teenager I don't recall openly weeping. I don't think that makes me more or less of a man...it's just me.
> 
> I've had a few tears well up in front of my ex wife and a therapist over our divorce. But I'm not much of a person to show sadness in front of people. Sometimes when feeling melancholy or need to sort out sensitive feelings I do it in private.
> 
> I don't think less of a woman or man who cries in public over a sensitive or traumatic event. However, I admittedly have a distaste for hysterical lugubrious displays.


Ditto.


----------



## GoingCrazyNow (Jun 28, 2017)

Many times, and the saying that real men don't cry is a farce. People without true emotions don't cry, and that goes for men or women. I cried profusely the day I discovered my wife was having an A and then told me she wanted a D. My wife didn't cry ONCE that day, and has not even been remorseful after 21 years and 3 kids. ****ing ***** she is.


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

Not openly. One time was close though. 

I lost my brother to cancer when he was in his early 40s. Every now and then a thought or some thing will remind me of him...just make me sad. One of these hit when I was in front of my wife and kids. Very awkward. Had to quickly excuse myself, then later explained to the kids that daddy was just sad about their uncle.

In private, by myself, I will on occasion shed a tear but would not consider it openly weeping.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I can't ever recall openly weeping, but I don't see this as some badge of manliness. Real men can and do cry openly. 

I would suggest that openly expressing sorrow (crying) is a far healthier response than suppressing these emotions only to express it with anger. It is hard to work out emotions in situations that are beyond our control (medical issues). 

I remember when we had to remove my sister from life support, it was emotionally taxing... months later when we received the autopsy report, come to find out she had a condition for which no medical intervention would have helped her. My father got angry (his way of dealing with the emotional struggle) at me saying "how dare you say she had an incurable condition". I found this to be a irrational and unhealthy response, but we deal with these uncontrollable situations differently. I don't know if one can even prepare themselves to react differently. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MovingFrwrd (Dec 22, 2015)

I teared up a whole lot at each of my kids' births.

I cried at my grandmother's funeral.

I cried at my grandfather's funeral. It was a terribly sad and yet amazing story.

It wasn't until I was about 8 or 9 when I realized not everyone's grandma was in a wheelchair. As I grew up and learned more of the story, I found out she contracted polio when my dad was 9. Mind you, he was the oldest of 5 kids. She had essentially been a quadriplegic since 1958. My grandfather faithfully stayed by her side and cared for her until he was no longer physically able. They made an amazing couple and an incredible example of marriage. The love of life they had, the love for each other and the legacy they left is inspiring.

When my grandmother passed, he was a lonely man for a few months and was coming out of his sorrow and spending more time with our whole family. I lived right down the road from him and helped him get back and forth as needed while he recuperated from a minor operation.

When he was doing better, one day he mustered up the courage to go and visit her grave site. He was able to drive again, and so he just left a simple message on my dad's answering machine saying, 'I'm going to go see mom.'

For some reason he missed the turn into the cemetery and drove 5 miles past it - and came to a blind intersection. As he pulled out into the country highway, he must have thought the oncoming traffic had a stop sign. The police said he was deceased upon impact. We like to say he found grandma, or that she came and gathered him up and brought him to heaven. The other driver was fine - seat belt and airbags saved her. He was T-boned and never stood a chance.

I'll certainly cry at my parents passing.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

I have wept many times. 95% of the time it has been crumpled in the shower when no one is around. I have had some significant spiritual experiences in life that have shaken me to the core and let's just say I have no doubt in the existence of God. 

About 2.5 years ago I overheard my wife tell her best friend that she did not need me anymore (she was not aware of how near I was). She said it with a particularly demeaning tone. It left me numb. I did not cry then and have not cried about anything since.


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

"Tears are words the heart can't express."


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I cried openly when a girlfriend broke up with me in high school. I cried openly on the phone when trying to convince her to come back. I believe my weakness was the reason she never did come back. If I would have had the strength to walk away, she probably would have returned.

I haven't cried openly in front of anyone since.

I did have a tear or two during my parents funerals. I have on occasion went for a drive and found myself crying over issues in my marriage, but only by myself.

Strange though that at times during certain scenes in tv shows and movies, I will get tears in my eyes. The other night I was watching America's Got Talent and I got tears in my eyes listening to the story about the girl who survived the plane crash and during her performance. Again, I was alone.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

A tear or two has been known to escape on rare occasions. I just close my eyes tight, take a breath, and it's over. I grew up being told that crying wasn't allowed being a guy. Or any real showing of negative emotions. I've never wept in front of someone.

This pretty much describes it:


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

SunCMars said:


> In church.
> At weddings.
> At some movie shows that I get wrapped up in.
> 
> ...


Me - not in church, but weddings, funerals, some graduations, some movies. I can't control it, though I can control rage, I am much like SCMars post above.


----------



## m00nman (Nov 29, 2014)

RClawson said:


> I have wept many times. 95% of the time it has been crumpled in the shower when no one is around. I have had some significant spiritual experiences in life that have shaken me to the core and let's just say I have no doubt in the existence of God.
> 
> About 2.5 years ago I overheard my wife tell her best friend that she did not need me anymore (she was not aware of how near I was). She said it with a particularly demeaning tone. It left me numb. I did not cry then and have not cried about anything since.


I can relate to that. I think it's common for men to try to replace feelings of sadness with anger because being sad and depressed is seen as being "weak" somehow. In your case, it sounds like hearing your wife speak so callously made you more angry than sad so that the urge to cry was eclipsed with the "fight or flight" response. 

Sorry. I'm only an "armchair" psychologist; I've dealt with psychologists regarding my kids' development for over a decade and have recently begun seeing one myself to sort out my own feelings. 

FWIW I rarely crumple up and cry in private. I admit that I bottle up my feelings a lot of the time, but when they're strong emotions like grief or happiness (e.g. "Tears of joy") I try not to because I don't feel that it's healthy. If somebody's trying to make me angry though, I do my best to clamp it down because I know that I'm being manipulated. I tend to try to redirect my own emotional response with humor (albeit cynically) or by going "over the top" to try and disarm others' negative emotions. Unfortunately, it ends up just annoying others - but it does disarm the initial "trigger" which is my goal. Besides, triggering others is a form of bullying and laughter is the best weapon against bullies because they themselves struggle with low self esteem.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Just when my dogs have passed away, and even then, I prefer to keep that private.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

m00nman said:


> I can relate to that. I think it's common for men to try to replace feelings of sadness with anger because being sad and depressed is seen as being "weak" somehow. *In your case, it sounds like hearing your wife speak so callously made you more angry than sad so that the urge to cry was eclipsed with the "fight or flight" response. *
> 
> Oddly enough I was not angry about this. I did not know how to react. I sat in a chair and tried to understand why we had drifted so far from one another. It honestly took a chunk of my soul. I believe it is the chunk that emotes tears.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

A tear or two, yes, but not openly weeping. I don't recall doing that since I was a child.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I cried a lot when my son died. I've cried every time I've put a dog down (that's five times). Never shed a tear when I've had to put a cat down.

My eyes have "leaked" thousands of times.

My father is in his 90's and the only time I remember him crying was when his mother died. I didn't actually see him cry. He took the phone call, excused himself and went into the basement and came back up with his eyes red and wet.


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

When a friend of mine lost his two children in a house fire I cried openly at the funeral,it was so sad seeing those two small white coffins.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

m00nman said:


> I know the title sounds touchy-feely, but it's a simple question. Have you ever found yourself in a situation where you found yourself powerless and you knew that anything else you tried in that moment could not help the situation? If you didn't cry, then what did you do instead? Bottle it up inside until you could hide and cry alone? Did you have to kick or punch something like they do in movies?


Two vastly different subjects.

Have I ever wept openly? Yes. The reason is always because I have lost something, usually due to my own poor choices.

If I find myself in a situation where I feel powerless, then I am content with it.

We are NOT responsible for the outcomes in our lives. We are only responsible for what we contribute. If, in fact, I'm in a situation that I have no control over, then I have, in fact, done EVERYTHING that I can do and that is a reason for joy, not sorrow.

Do NOT act out anger - it intensifies the anger, it does not "deflate" it.


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> I cried when they put Marley to sleep. Cried like a three year old girl.


Me too


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Define openly wept. I've shed some tears at times, gotten misty eyed quite a few times, but openly weep, no. The only times I've ever openly wept was at funerals for my mother, father, and two brothers that have passed before me, and when I gave my life to Christ. I define weeping as an uncontrollable cry.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

only during Disney's Old Yeller


----------



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

Once when my son died, but only by myself with no one around. I wouldn't cry openly in front of anyone. I spent my time around my wife consoling her. To this day she credits how I was her rock during that time and how amazing I was.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Seeing the numerous acts of rescue, kindness, and all of the heart-pouring generosity of the rescuers, benefactors, and the shelter workers, both wealthy and poor, assisting the Hurricane Harvey evacuees ~ well let's just say that if that doesn't make a God-loving man tear up and weep, then let's just say that nothing will!*


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I've cried hysterically after my dad unexpectedly died and after I caught my fiancee hiding a drug addiction. I did in private. Only two times I've cried since I was a little kid. I'm 36.


----------



## Aspydad (Oct 17, 2013)

I have cried very few times since probably age 10 and on - I am age 54. I can only remember three times 
1) When I put my dog down in 2004
2) when my next dog died in 2015 
3) three days ago - I traveled to visit my Dad who is slowly dying - maybe has three to six months left - two weeks ago he was placed into a nursing home as my mom cannot care for him anymore - he is almost completely paralyzed - cannot stand, has a catheter in as he has no control of urinating, wears a diaper, can barely feed himself - gets food all over him as he can barely find his mouth - completely depended on others. So I get to the nursing home - spend about 30 minutes with him in his room (actually very nice with a good view out the window - his suite mate has Alzheimer and does not even know where he is - but, is very quiet and rarely in the room actually) - so I leave to go out to the car to get my computer - and as I go out the door - I balled like a baby - just came out of nowhere - I really cannot remember crying like that before - had to keep my glasses on to try to hide when I went back in - but, I think my Dad knew. You see while he is just about paralyzed, his mind is completely intact - stranded in his body.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Aspydad said:


> I have cried very few times since probably age 10 and on - I am age 54. I can only remember three times
> 1) When I put my dog down in 2004
> 2) when my next dog died in 2015
> 3) three days ago - I traveled to visit my Dad who is slowly dying - maybe has three to six months left - two weeks ago he was placed into a nursing home as my mom cannot care for him anymore - he is almost completely paralyzed - cannot stand, has a catheter in as he has no control of urinating, wears a diaper, can barely feed himself - gets food all over him as he can barely find his mouth - completely depended on others. So I get to the nursing home - spend about 30 minutes with him in his room (actually very nice with a good view out the window - his suite mate has Alzheimer and does not even know where he is - but, is very quiet and rarely in the room actually) - so I leave to go out to the car to get my computer - and as I go out the door - I balled like a baby - just came out of nowhere - I really cannot remember crying like that before - had to keep my glasses on to try to hide when I went back in - but, I think my Dad knew. You see while he is just about paralyzed, his mind is completely intact - stranded in his body.


*I did the same thing when my kid brother contracted dementia several years ago and was placed into a nursing home. 

He didn't even have the first damned clue who I was! I immediately ran from the home and out into my car where I cried inconsolably! I wanted to load him up and just take him back home to "normalcy!" 

Mercifully, he passed away several months later.

And once again, I cried like a baby while delivering the eulogy at his funeral service!
It was a humorous, sidesplitting eulogy that literally had half of the church rolling in the pews from sheer laughter about some of the more outrageous things he had done in his lifetime ~ and the other half, as well as myself, were alternating between rolling laughter and voluminous tears!*


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

m00nman said:


> Men, have you ever wept openly?


Yeah, though I was by myself..... and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

m00nman said:


> I know the title sounds touchy-feely, but it's a simple question. Have you ever found yourself in a situation where you found yourself powerless and you knew that anything else you tried in that moment could not help the situation? If you didn't cry, then what did you do instead? Bottle it up inside until you could hide and cry alone? Did you have to kick or punch something like they do in movies?
> 
> I ask this as a man who was raised by a single mother with no father figure so I was never really taught how to be a man before I was old enough to be one. Sure, I went on to join the military and was told that I *was* a man after going through basic training but 48 years walking this earth has shown me otherwise.
> 
> ...


Yes, When I learned my father had incurable cancer and after singing happy birthday to him at a birthday party for him (his last).

After both parents died.

After my dog of 11 years died.

After my wife of 40+ years (she was close to 60 years old) ended our sex starved marriage by finally freely making love to me after about 8 months of no sex.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Nope.

When I was younger, I put my fist through a wall or two:surprise:, but that's under control as well.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

yes, mostly associated with my divorce. I wept fiercely on the shoulder of my daughter. It was the first time the parent/child roles were reversed.


----------



## ThaMatrix (Sep 3, 2017)

m00nman said:


> I know the title sounds touchy-feely, but it's a simple question. Have you ever found yourself in a situation where you found yourself powerless and you knew that anything else you tried in that moment could not help the situation? If you didn't cry, then what did you do instead? Bottle it up inside until you could hide and cry alone? Did you have to kick or punch something like they do in movies?
> 
> I ask this as a man who was raised by a single mother with no father figure so I was never really taught how to be a man before I was old enough to be one. Sure, I went on to join the military and was told that I *was* a man after going through basic training but 48 years walking this earth has shown me otherwise.
> 
> ...


Yes I have wept openly and uncontrollably in front of my wife only.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

MovingFrwrd said:


> I teared up a whole lot at each of my kids' births.
> 
> I cried at my grandmother's funeral.
> 
> ...


MF if you do not mind I am sending your story to my pal who is a songwriter-producer in Nashville. Wow! I already have the hook from your story for him. Wow! :smile2:


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

I am a battle hardened jarhead and I am not ashamed to admit I cried. . Cried when my favorite uncle passed, cried when I lost a buddy on a training mission, cried like hell when I learned my wife cheated on me. I did not cry when my mom passed as she had been sick for three years with cancer, I knew she was at peace.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't cry often but I have definitely wept openly.

There are times when tears are called for.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I cried when they put Marley to sleep. Cried like a three year old girl.


I Cried when Rudy made the team at ND

55


----------



## mrokay (Sep 6, 2017)

Well, I cried recently when my wife checked out of our marriage. I posted about that in another forum. She wasn't moved in the least.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

mrokay said:


> Well, I cried recently when my wife checked out of our marriage. I posted about that in another forum. She wasn't moved in the least.


Of course, she wasn't moved. It only confirmed her view of you as not being worthy of her. 

Don't show her your codependent side again. 

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## sissyphus (Feb 1, 2012)

One year I had to euthanize my dog. when I was taking the dog to the vet to have this done, my wife and kids started to get sentimental. I told them that they were being silly to be carrying on after a dog. after arriving at the vet. a tech gave him the injection and informed me that it would take a few minutes before the dog would pass on. well before I knew it, within secs. he tipped over and took his last breath. when I realized that it was finalized, I was crying like a baby.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

just got it 55 said:


> I Cried when Rudy made the team at ND
> 
> 55


Really!? What a hokey movie. Does ND still have a team?:smile2:


----------



## bbrad (May 30, 2012)

m00nman said:


> I know the title sounds touchy-feely, but it's a simple question. Have you ever found yourself in a situation where you found yourself powerless and you knew that anything else you tried in that moment could not help the situation? If you didn't cry, then what did you do instead? Bottle it up inside until you could hide and cry alone? Did you have to kick or punch something like they do in movies?
> 
> I ask this as a man who was raised by a single mother with no father figure so I was never really taught how to be a man before I was old enough to be one. Sure, I went on to join the military and was told that I *was* a man after going through basic training but 48 years walking this earth has shown me otherwise.
> 
> ...


Yes, when my kids were born and when I dropped an unopened bottle of Jack Daniels and again when a delivered box of Cuban cigars was left on the porch and it rained. So yes, five times, oh, wait, six times, a baseball player missed a fly ball, losing the World Series.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm not a man. But my husband is! There have been times that I recall less well. But somewhat recently our daughter ceased breathing for a period. I was not there. He rushed her to the hospital, calmed the freaking older brother, took care of business. (By then I was there.) Scary As ... Not allowed swear word. It turns out, she was fine. When he got home, he sat down and just bawled. The thought of losing his child was just more than he could take.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I've cried before. But almost never in front of anyone. I compartmentalize. Last Thursday my grandfather died and I cried alone. My wife tried to hug me when I got home but I stood cold. I don't share that with her as the trust isn't there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I've cried before. But almost never in front of anyone. I compartmentalize. Last Thursday my grandfather died and I cried alone. My wife tried to hug me when I got home but I stood cold. I don't share that with her as the trust isn't there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing that trust is a big issue for allowing a man to cry in front of others. As a woman I can cry in front of anyone if it is needed, whether I know them or trust them.

MrH has huge trust in me, I have proven it is well placed. He has cried in front of me and he is safe to do so.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

m00nman said:


> I know the title sounds touchy-feely, but it's a simple question. Have you ever found yourself in a situation where you found yourself powerless and you knew that anything else you tried in that moment could not help the situation? If you didn't cry, then what did you do instead? Bottle it up inside until you could hide and cry alone? Did you have to kick or punch something like they do in movies?
> 
> I ask this as a man who was raised by a single mother with no father figure so I was never really taught how to be a man before I was old enough to be one. Sure, I went on to join the military and was told that I *was* a man after going through basic training but 48 years walking this earth has shown me otherwise.
> 
> ...





When a good friend of mine passed away, yes.


When I had to put down our previous cat of 14 years, yes.


Otherwise, I have it under control.


----------

